# Carpet X GTP



## Owzi (May 2, 2008)

Found this on an American site in the classifieds. Carpets cross Green Pythons, or as the seller has them advertised "Carpondros".

I know the Yanks love their morphs, but gee wizz


----------



## 888lowndes888 (May 2, 2008)

Its like a gtp x bredli with the markings. I am very very much against hybrids but must admit it does look good. In saying that i still believe it is soo wrong and i wouldnt take one even if it were free.


----------



## spilota_variegata (May 2, 2008)

So I'm not up with genetics, but what would happen if you hypothetically crossed 2 albino carpets with 2 GTPs then put the offspring together when they got to breeding age? What would you expect to get out of that mix (other than a jail sentence and a very bad reputation)?  Please no lesson in genetics, just educated opinions


----------



## natrix (May 2, 2008)

To me , that one's not as nice as a 'pure' form of either a GTP or a Carpet.


----------



## gman78 (May 2, 2008)

These crossed pythons are everywhere overseas.
And people are doing it here in Australia.
Not a fan and will never be.


----------



## Owzi (May 2, 2008)

Now that im looking im finding more of the latest American Invention "Carpondros"

Their parents are-

Female- Irian Jaya type Green

Male- Sorong type Green bred to a 25% Diamond Jaguar Carpet

??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## hozy6 (May 2, 2008)

they aren't my cup of tee i like your plain gtp or carpet at least you know what your getting no some genetic back wash that some one has cooked up in there basement i prefur your normal snake or hypo


----------



## Owzi (May 2, 2008)

I agree, im not a fan, just realising how obliviouse id been to the whole thing.

gman78, you right, they seem to be everywhere OS

This is a third breeder in the same classifieds, has about 20 posts replying saying things like "thats the best snake iv ever seen" & "just saved that as my screen saver". 

I just dont get it


----------



## hozy6 (May 2, 2008)

now that snake is just plain weird it looks ok in some aspects but is mostly weird


----------



## sweetangel (May 2, 2008)

i know its not right... but i do think they look good:shock: lol


----------



## Zdogs (May 2, 2008)

I'm no expert, far from It, but that just looks wrong, the GTP is a beautiful snake, why x It ?
Reminds me of people crossing dogs to get some new designer look with a fancy name, well not sure about snakes but with these dogs comes a hefty price and they're nothing but "Mutts" :shock: I think It's best to Improve on what there Is rather than create new breeds of course this Is just mo


----------



## Storm91 (May 2, 2008)

id have to say some of them look good but i dont liek the idear of doing it at all


----------



## Bob2 (May 2, 2008)

I'm not into the hybrid thing but they are some hot looking snakes.


----------



## SlothHead (May 2, 2008)

Regardless of whether people like it (on this site) or not, this will certainly be the future of the herp industry in Australia. 

Designer animals will be "the thing". 

I probably would rather people hybrid something than seek out and create demand for exotics. The lesser of two evils in that respect.


----------



## Storm91 (May 2, 2008)

i belive thats how u get the messed up looking sauges poodle like dog some things arnt met to be changed so why do it too such a elegant animal


----------



## CassM (May 2, 2008)

Nup, I don't get it, I think Carpet's and GTPs are stunning pure, not cross bred. Is it fair to say that cross-breeding would increase the chances of illness or early death? or are they more inclined to live longer? I really don't like the idea of designer snakes.


----------



## mebebrian (May 2, 2008)

I wouldn't agree with it if they were endangered species, but with captives.... Why not? There are some amazing looking snakes on a few of them yank herp sites.


----------



## Owzi (May 2, 2008)

I agree it seems to be the way we're heading. I know Roy Pails has put his Albino Darwins over some Vic Carpets. Its funny cos when he told me he was making out like he wasnt a big fan of doing it, but knew its the way of the future.


----------



## Owzi (May 2, 2008)

found more....


----------



## hozy6 (May 2, 2008)

thats last one is bad


----------



## Renagade (May 2, 2008)

i kinda like the fact the most aussies slam hybrids, i reckon the images on this site depict the visual reason why.... why would ya.


----------



## chilli (May 2, 2008)

Renagade said:


> i kinda like the fact the most aussies slam hybrids, i reckon the images on this site depict the visual reason why.... why would ya.



most americans slammed them 15 years ago, but they got over it


----------



## Jungleland (May 3, 2008)

Here's a few..........


----------



## Jungleland (May 3, 2008)

and more.......


----------



## larks (May 3, 2008)

spilota_variegata, you should get 25% albino carpondros, 25% normal carpondros and 50% het for albino carpondros.


----------



## Matevs (May 3, 2008)

So do these still change colours as they get older or stay the same?


----------



## Ramsayi (May 3, 2008)

Thats right.Cross breed everything together and end up with one big lump of crap.Yanks can have Morelia americana and we can have Morelia australis,would make for easy identification and the NPWS paperwork would be a breeze,a single species code.


----------



## junglepython2 (May 3, 2008)

Any pics of an attractive adult carpondro.......

Anything with the word carp in it can't be good.


----------



## Retic (May 3, 2008)

Carpenter.


----------



## Ryan93 (May 3, 2008)

im no fan of hybrids either and i dont want them to be the future. But you look at it in the wild but when a snake is ready for mating and it cant get some love it just doesnt go and make love with a completely different breed of snake.


----------



## Owzi (May 3, 2008)

jungle carpet X biak green python - $3500US


----------



## Jungleland (May 3, 2008)

larks said:


> spilota_variegata, you should get 25% albino carpondros, 25% normal carpondros and 50% het for albino carpondros.


 
Hey Larks,

You forgot to add that he will also get 100% of ear bashing 

regards,

Joel


----------



## spilota_variegata (May 3, 2008)

larks said:


> spilota_variegata, you should get 25% albino carpondros, 25% normal carpondros and 50% het for albino carpondros.



I'd love to see what the albino carpochondros would look like. I bet they'd be a stunning looking snake - albeit very illegal  Thanks for the answer Larks.


----------



## Retic (May 3, 2008)

:lol: Nice photo's Joel, they are beautiful looking snakes. 



Jungleland said:


> Hey Larks,
> 
> You forgot to add that he will also get 100% of ear bashing
> 
> ...


----------



## Owzi (May 3, 2008)

another


----------



## Retic (May 3, 2008)

That is one of my favourites, I have always loved the head on that animal.


----------



## Layzboy_6294 (May 3, 2008)

If designer snakes are the way of the future in Australia, wont pure breeds go up in price? I would think that they would as they would be eventually be out bred in captivity.


----------



## COOP (May 8, 2008)

im crossing a bredli x carpet at the moment, should be gorgeous


----------



## Hsut77 (May 8, 2008)

COOP said:


> im crossing a bredli x carpet at the moment, should be gorgeous



The bravest comment made on APS ever!!!!

I'm on the fence with all this Cross talk, but I must none of the snakes in this thread can hold a candle to our pure stock. JMHO


----------



## Jason (May 8, 2008)

i think the carpondros are very interesting! cant wait to see the jagpondros, or albino granit jags etc. not a huge fan on hybrids but you msut admit they are very interesting animals and i can understand people desire to work with such animals.
just to throw some wood on the fire....haha. imagen what a RSPxGTP would look like? im not condoning this but it would be an interesting and unusual animal


----------



## Jason (May 8, 2008)

when i say they are interesting im refering o the xtreme hybrids, i do think jungle x diamonds, carpet x jungles, bredli x carpets are a watse of time and will just produce uninteresting drab animals and no COOP im not having a shot just a personal opinion.


----------



## caustichumor (May 8, 2008)

Some of the hybrids I have seen on one particular US site look terrible, They keep crossing and crossing until you can't tell what the hell they are supposed to be. I am sure that there are Australians who are performing the same frankensnake experiments on the low. I guess if we could pick up GTP's for a few hundred bucks there would be plenty of similar animals "accidentaly bred" in Australia...


----------



## moreliainsanity (May 10, 2008)

Jason said:


> imagen what a RSPxGTP would look like? im not condoning this but it would be an interesting and unusual animal


 
I remember seeing an Ad on one of the aussie site for Roughy cross GTP a while back selling for 10K each.
Not sure if it was a hoax, anyone here can confirm that??? All I know is that the breeder(Seller) did not have a good name

Not a big fan of crosses myself but this carpondros as babies are very interesting indeed.
Would love to see more baby pics


Leigh


----------



## COOP (May 10, 2008)

i was joking bout the cross breed, didnt really get any bites though lol


----------



## spilota_variegata (May 10, 2008)

COOP said:


> i was joking bout the cross breed, didnt really get any bites though lol



Hey COOP, by the look of your avatar, you're not the sort of person that would joke around  I was going to PM you to see if I could get one from you


----------



## thals (May 10, 2008)

I guess I will never understand why someone would want to cross a carpet with a chondro, then again each to their own it seems... all I know is that although some of those snakes are nice specimens, I definetly prefer the pure GTPs, nice beautiful greens  

Especially over that blackish looking specimen pictured previously :shock:


----------



## Yasser (May 30, 2008)

Owzi,
If you are going to bash pics of folks snakes, the least you could do is give credit to the hybridizers! :lol:
I would have happily shared my pics with this forum, regardless of opinions, if I were asked. But you took it upon yourself to steal the pics and use them to create the Aussie "American hybrid basher" thread. Congrats...you must feel good about yourself. 

I understand hybrids are not for everyone. But then again, I hate country music so I just change the channel/station. Maybe you need to do the same if you don't like hybrids...just don't look.

-Yasser (a hybridizing Yank)

Hehe, my first post here and I'm really feeling the love.:evil:


----------



## Owzi (May 30, 2008)

I reel alright. Dont think i was "bashing", hybrids are not for me, but its interesting to see where the hobby is heading so i brought it to some peoples attention. Photos are taken off the internet all the time arent they? Bit of exta advertising??


----------



## Southside Morelia (May 30, 2008)

Yasser said:


> Owzi,
> If you are going to bash pics of folks snakes, the least you could do is give credit to the hybridizers! :lol:
> I would have happily shared my pics with this forum, regardless of opinions, if I were asked. But you took it upon yourself to steal the pics and use them to create the Aussie "American hybrid basher" thread. Congrats...you must feel good about yourself.
> 
> ...


 
LMAO Welcome to the forum Yasser, i for one love your site...
Cheers
scott

PS Those pics Joel posted are absolutely stunning animals.....I don't know how anyone who is into the hobby can't appreciate those animals...


----------



## solar 17 (May 30, 2008)

*hybrids - crosses*

l agree with YASSER if you don't like the show change the channel why go on and get caustic about it....say something pleasant, or turn and walk away...cheers solar 17 [baden]


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (May 30, 2008)

Awesome aniamls posted Joel!

Hybrid lovers or haters thread again.....

Some purist's go off at the future of the hobby, not sure why? Locale specific animals will always be available and as far as people being 'ripped off' when they purchace a thought to be pure animal, this will play into locale purist breeders favour. The burnt customer will chase up a reputable breeder and become loyal?! Don't get me wrong, I hate to see new keepers getting burnt but it's all part of a learning curve. You cop it sweet, find a trusted keeper that breeds your prefered species and all's cool. If people that want locale specific animals do a background check on the breeder all will be fine (most of the time). There are alot of keepers out there that love both locale specific and designer animals so both will be of abundance......


----------



## Troy K. (May 30, 2008)

I also think that Australia will follow the Yanks in the designer snakes which doesn't bother me that much if it is left up to the expierenced snake breeders who would breed for a specific trait and know what they are doing. What does worry me is the inexpierenced breeders just mixing this with that with no real goal in sight. JMO.


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (May 30, 2008)

Top point Troy. Hybridizing for a specific goal (50% diamond/jungle jag), tops! Hybridizing for the hell of it (coastal/bredli, stimsoni/ mac), freezer job.....

I'd better edit with JMO


----------



## Southside Morelia (May 30, 2008)

Den said:


> Top point Troy. Hybridizing for a specific goal (50% diamond/jungle jag), tops! Hybridizing for the hell of it (coastal/bredli, stimsoni/ mac), freezer job.....
> 
> I'd better edit with JMO


 
Exactly.....


----------



## Retic (May 30, 2008)

Yes I couldn't agree more, don't just do it for the sake of it.

Welcome Yasser, don't be put off though.


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (May 30, 2008)

Yes, welcome Yasser. A link to your website??

Den


----------



## Retic (May 30, 2008)

I'm sure Yasser wont mind me posting this for him.
http://www.spitfirereptiles.com/indexsrc.html
Some absolutely beautiful animals on there.


----------



## Chris1 (May 30, 2008)

while i wouldnt cross them myself, i think some of those snakes look pretty awesome!!!


----------



## Retic (May 30, 2008)

Exactly, it doesn't matter if you want to own them or breed them yourself, just appreciate them for what they are.


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (May 30, 2008)

Ta Boa.


----------



## Troy K. (May 30, 2008)

Spot on Boa.
I think a lot of people don't realise the amount of time,thought and work that has gone into producing some of those Hybrids.


----------



## BROWNS (May 30, 2008)

With some of the traits they have in the orelia complex overseas such as zebras,granites,tigerss,jags etc etc why not cross them,they produce some stunning animals you have to admit and all the purist stuff is a load of crap.Many people saying they'd prefer a pure green etc have they even seen a pure green?Most of the greens in the hobby in Australia are crosses and or hybrids anyway!!!


----------



## Retic (May 30, 2008)

I wish you lot wouldn't keep introducing facts into these threads :lol:


----------



## Owzi (May 30, 2008)

Most of the greens in the hobby in Australia are crosses and or hybrids?? Crosses of different locates yes, hybrids?? Not that ive seen. I agree some animals look interestingish... but i just dont think its natural. & as far as i can tell (correct me if im wrong) carpondros X carpondros dont produce fertile eggs? Maybe mother nature is speaking up. If i offended anyone by starting this thread i apologise, just thought of it as news to the Aussies on here.


----------



## BROWNS (May 30, 2008)

Also crossing albiwith md's could result in what many people are striving to breed or would love to have which could be a snow carpet being all white no yellow at all,who knows but i'd say that the result just may be pretty close or you could try albino cross bw jungle which may produce something similar.There's enough morphs or traits to work with in Darwins as it is at the momen,hypo,striped,melanistic,ghost so there's also a lot to work with still keeping it pure so to speak however everyone who breeds and says they are strict purists i still say is a load of crap as they're still playing god in their own little snake breeding setup putting the best looking animal across the best looking of the opposite sex to get the best looking offspring they can which are still pure so to speak but selectively bred which isn't really keeping it pure now is it???


----------



## BROWNS (May 30, 2008)

Owzi,the carprondos have been around for ages and are old news.Now the carpet crossed with the green must have been fertile in the simple fact that they bred and produced offspring,why would crossing the offspring with each other make any difference??


----------



## slacker (May 30, 2008)

Now, now.... don't be logical. Can't have people using logic in these here parts.


----------



## Retic (May 30, 2008)

It is also worth bearing in mind that there may well be wild GTP/Carpet intergrades.


----------



## snakecharma (May 30, 2008)

yeah not really my cup of tea so i choose not to search them out 

dont get me wrong some of the pics i have seen on here look great some look ****e as well but each to there own i spoze 

probably the only thing i wanna see is a cross between a woma and a blackhead 

now befor everyone losses the plot at me for that last comment i have never and would never do it myself (i have both species and take alot of pride in my animals) and nor would i want to own one but at some stage im sure someone will do it and i for one would be interested in seeing it


----------



## Noongato (May 30, 2008)

I also have wondered what a woma x blackhead would look like, but then i think it would just look like a duller blackhead, cos there patterns are pretty much the same anyways, and i think the darker colour of the BHP would be dominant, so they are better as they are seperated i rekon....


----------



## BROWNS (May 30, 2008)

Why would you want to see a cross between such similar species?About all that would change is the colour of the head,if you want to see results of a cross at least think of something that would have desirable offspring totally different than the parents.The bredli x carpet has been done and they're nothing special to look at.

Maybe a high yellow black and gold x reduced pattern proserpine at least there may be something special come from a cross like that???


----------



## Tatelina (May 30, 2008)

888lowndes888 said:


> i wouldnt take one even if it were free.


I would....free snake food.


----------



## =bECS= (May 30, 2008)

i searched for woma x blackheadded, nothing came up, but i did find these:

http://www.newenglandreptile.com/ball_woma.html
http://www.newenglandreptile.com/nerd/index.php/ball-pythons/woma-lesser-platinum-lemon-pastel.html

Not sure on the genetics of them.

Mods, i apologise if im not allowed to use the links, please remove them if theyre not allowed.

Interestingly, i also found these posts on another forum (not australian)



> So here is the growing Python Hybrid list:
> P.regius x P.anchietae -> viable cross
> P.regius x P. Curtus or breitensteini or brongersmai (all?) -> viable cross
> P.reticulatus x P.molurus bivittatus -> viable cross
> ...





> You know what would be really sweet, if you posted that list using common names for the people on here that are below average with latin names





> So here is the growing Python Hybrid list in the common language:
> Ball x Angolan
> Ball x Short-tails (Borneo and Sumatra)
> Reticulated x Burmese
> ...


----------



## Australis (May 30, 2008)

Wow... amazing website.. i see Jungles are in fact the result of natural crossing between Carpets
and Chondros;....... amazing... !!! i mean if Americans say so, it must be true right?


What a joke


----------



## cockney red (May 30, 2008)

Becs. Joseph Mengler would have been proud of them obscenities.



becswillbe said:


> i searched for woma x blackheadded, nothing came up, but i did find these:
> 
> http://www.newenglandreptile.com/ball_woma.html
> http://www.newenglandreptile.com/nerd/index.php/ball-pythons/woma-lesser-platinum-lemon-pastel.html
> ...


----------



## bug_collector (May 30, 2008)

888lowndes888 said:


> i wouldnt take one even if it were free.





lies!:lol:


----------



## Southside Morelia (May 30, 2008)

BROWNS said:


> Maybe a high yellow black and gold x reduced pattern proserpine at least there may be something special come from a cross like that???



LOL...:lol::lol:


----------



## Retic (May 30, 2008)

Interesting statement I must admit, where does it say that ? 



Australis said:


> Wow... amazing website.. i see Jungles are in fact the result of natural crossing between Carpets
> and Chondros;....... amazing... !!!


----------



## ihaveherps (May 30, 2008)

Browns.... can you please explain further how a md x albino, or B&W jungle x albino darwin would create a snow..... sounds very interesting.


----------



## Shannon (May 30, 2008)

Here Here! I agree, I think it's an inevitable future and I think some of the morph in the US are absolutely stunning! If it's done responsibly and buyers know exactly what they're getting I think it's fine. Where have all our 'pure' species come from over the last few million years anyway? I can appreciate a beautiful snake for exactly that. As long as it's healthy - something that isn't a given from 'pure' breeders either!



Troy K. said:


> I also think that Australia will follow the Yanks in the designer snakes which doesn't bother me that much if it is left up to the expierenced snake breeders who would breed for a specific trait and know what they are doing. What does worry me is the inexpierenced breeders just mixing this with that with no real goal in sight. JMO.


----------



## =bECS= (May 30, 2008)

boa said:


> Interesting statement I must admit, where does it say that ?



He could be referring to this:

http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/showthread.php?t=31123&page=12


----------



## Retic (May 30, 2008)

Thanks, I was actually referring to this statement "i see Jungles are in fact the result of natural crossing between Carpets
and Chondros;....... amazing... !!! " 
I noticed Jungle/GTP hybrids were on the list but I can't see any mention of anyone thinking Jungles were the result of crossing carpets and Greens. I am just genuinely interested in why someone would say that.


----------



## Australis (May 30, 2008)

boa said:


> Interesting statement I must admit, where does it say that ?



The link you posted to someones site/forum.... had this little pearl of wisdom..



Yasser said:


> PJ, you are not the first to say or wonder that.
> Some folks have a hunch that all Jungles may have developed their high yellow color by basically being a coastal with a small amount of GTP blood in them from distant past naturally hybrid occurances. Seems feasible to me.
> 
> -Yasser




Well, its not feasible to me, or many people i would hope! Its totally laughable.


----------



## =bECS= (May 30, 2008)

*sigh* some people! wonder whats next, diamonds come from green trees x coastals x spotteds


----------



## Yasser (May 31, 2008)

Who are you to say if such is not the case? Like I said, it is feasible. Not laughable. That shot in the dark was actually the passing thought of a well known American Python breeder. The fact that some here can't even fathom, let alone entertain the rather remote concept shows how close minded some people are when they feel they KNOW how their beloved favorite species evolved. With the minds that have already been made up here, I can't compete. It's too bad really because these mindsets are what the new generation of Aussie herp keepers and herp proponents are going to have to deal with. You can't learn when your mind is closed.

-Yasser


----------



## Retic (May 31, 2008)

Just sounds like a possible scenario that may or may not have occured, I have heard far more laughable things on here to be honest


----------



## Nagraj (May 31, 2008)

Yasser said:


> That shot in the dark was actually the passing thought of a well known American Python breeder.




Being a successful reptile breeder doesn't make someone a genetic biologist and it is un-scientific comments like that (probably taken out of context anyway) which make the hobby go backwards not forwards.


----------



## Retic (May 31, 2008)

I'm not sure how it can be detrimental to the hobby. It seems to me it was a 'chat' between a couple of people on a forum and was quite possibly as you say taken completely out of context. Are we now going to stop people theorising on forums ? If that is the case APS had better shut it's doors now.


----------



## Nagraj (May 31, 2008)

boa said:


> I'm not sure how it can be detrimental to the hobby.




Because people will use it as justification to throw things together randomly in the hope of producing 'Super hypo white ghost nickel plated spider woowoo frogs'.


----------



## Colhunter (May 31, 2008)

Hey just been reading all these posts.
I'm interested in this as I like the way people are saying it won't or shouldn't ever happen here.
But by hearing the way people are talking about this I'd say that it has already started to occur even if only in small amounts in Australia.
I'll probally get beasted for this but I agree that it will happen alot more in the future.People want what they want and I am sorry to say they will have there designer animals.
It happened in the states and anyone who thinks that it won't happen here in years to come is kidding themselves.
Oh and it makes me laugh as I bet there are a few people on here who say they are against it, but when it happens will be in there breeding everything they have to make money and be in on it,saying they were always for it.
If there is a demand, which there will be then sorry but it is going to happen eventually.


----------



## Jason (May 31, 2008)

will be interesting to see whre this hobby goes in this country, as i have mentioned i dont condone these breedings but some do look 'interesting'. i do belive that many breeders on this site and on others will venture down the designer hybrid path in the future, i reckon some already are and are keeping quite about it.
time will tell, but i can see many of us looking back at these coments and having a laugh one day.


----------



## Peter-Birch (Jun 1, 2008)

Come on guys, i looked at those pics....What's not to love about those little snakes. Yes the 'pure' forms are beautiful but so are these. There is room for both 'pure' and 'crosses' in the industry. I personally don't cross, but would certainly buy one of these. For those of you who say that you wouldn't have one if it were given to you are kidding yourselves.

How many of you out there own a mixed breed dog or moggie cat? You chose them and love them... don't you?


----------



## Nagraj (Jun 1, 2008)

manchild said:


> Come on guys, i looked at those pics....What's not to love about those little snakes.



I'm sure this argument has been repeated ad nauseum but .....

It's not about the good looking ones with a known lineage. It's about the marginal ones which end up on the market as pure animals and which invariably taint the pure lines. If I want to buy a pure animal in 10 years time how can I be sure that's what it is?

DNA testing may be the answer to this but a lot of testing needs to be done before we establish pure species benchmarks.


----------



## wood_nymph (Jun 1, 2008)

not quite the same but i saw bedli X diamonds on herptrader the other day, i thought that was odd. asking quite a bit for them too, is this a new cross? i guess they were cool markings but i'd still have the pure of either over them


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 1, 2008)

Nagraj said:


> I'm sure this argument has been repeated ad nauseum but .....
> 
> It's not about the good looking ones with a known lineage. It's about the marginal ones which end up on the market as pure animals and which invariably taint the pure lines. If I want to buy a pure animal in 10 years time how can I be sure that's what it is?
> 
> DNA testing may be the answer to this but a lot of testing needs to be done before we establish pure species benchmarks.



You don't get these problems with carpondros. So far they have only ever been bred back to a parent species a very few times but have been the sickliest and ugliest looking things on Earth. I would put money on them being so unwell that there will be no market for 2nd gen carpondros if they can be produced at all.


----------



## wood_nymph (Jun 1, 2008)

i guess they're like the designer cross dogs then. good breeders won't cross say a two Pug X Cavaliers (Pugaliers) they'll take the Pugalaier and cross it with a pure of either side producing a 2nd generation Pugalier which will be 3/4 something. they do this because beeding the two crosses produces a really low survival rate in the pups basically due to genetics gone wrong


----------



## Owzi (Jun 1, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> You don't get these problems with carpondros. So far they have only ever been bred back to a parent species a very few times but have been the sickliest and ugliest looking things on Earth. I would put money on them being so unwell that there will be no market for 2nd gen carpondros if they can be produced at all.



I agree & tried to make a similar point earlier. Well said waruikazi.


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 1, 2008)

Owzi said:


> I agree & tried to make a similar point earlier. Well said waruikazi.



After looking at some pics i reckon i might give it a go one of these years now lol.

I might even try a nightiger x GTS too lol.


----------



## Troy K. (Jun 1, 2008)

(QUOTE) It's not about the good looking ones with a known lineage. It's about the marginal ones which end up on the market as pure animals and which invariably taint the pure lines. If I want to buy a pure animal in 10 years time how can I be sure that's what it is?

DNA testing may be the answer to this but a lot of testing needs to be done before we establish pure species benchmarks.[/QUOTE]

That's easy, buy your snakes from a reputable breeder that has spent years building a good reputation.


----------



## FAY (Jun 3, 2008)

spilota_variegata said:


> I'd love to see what the albino carpochondros would look like. I bet they'd be a stunning looking snake - albeit very illegal  Thanks for the answer Larks.



Wouldn't they just be white?? :lol:

I think that most aussies are just protective over their loved, native species and prefer to keep them pure! Certainly not being closed - minded.
Whereas the USA have no native pythons, so their inbuilt protectiveness of keeping the species pure is not always there. JMO!!!


----------



## cockney red (Jun 4, 2008)

The head of the nail, may very well have been hit.


GARTHNFAY said:


> Wouldn't they just be white?? :lol:
> 
> I think that most aussies are just protective over their loved, native species and prefer to keep them pure! Certainly not being closed - minded.
> Whereas the USA have no native pythons, so their inbuilt protectiveness of keeping the species pure is not always there. JMO!!!


----------



## FAY (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for that thumbs up cockney red.
When you think about it logically, why would they be passionate about keeping pythons pure??
I am sure that they would be passionate if we were trying to hybridise the bald headed eagle?? :lol::lol::lol:


----------

